# Windows 8.1 wireless connection problem



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Trying to connect to a wireless network with windows 8.1

Fails to connect, doesn't ask for the wpa key.

Clicked on diagnose and it says it's set connect to a wireless network automatically, problem the network is not available were I am now.

Clicked on apply fix and not able to fix. 

How do I get rid of the network that is trying to connect automatically.

Do want to be forced to remove wpa.


If you're thinking of upgrading to 8.1 DON'T - can't go back unless you made a recovery image before.


Windows 8.1 is a disaster. Image backed (hidden in file transfer, it's not working). Stuck with IE11 which has problems. No IE10 emulation (hidden also)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8.1 requires all new drivers. Just like any other service pack.

Reinstall your Wireless driver.


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately there are no windows 8.1 wireless drivers only windows 8, laptop only connects wireless. If I remove the wpa key it connects but network is available to anybody. No option to enter the wpa key like there was in windows 8. Connected without the key, tried to update drivers, answer I got : drivers up to date.

A petition needs to be sent to Microsoft to fix this and any other bugs on this horrible OS, or go straight to Windows 8.2

Don't know if anybody remembers the ads from Apple when Vista came out, I think Apple is preparing new ones for Windows 8.1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if this helps:

WPA security Types are missing after upgrading to Windows 8.1


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Uninstalled the network adapter, shut down. Restarted computer and now it asks for the key

Still will not recommend the upgrade, wait till Microsoft fixes the problems, save yourself the headaches 

Still have to figure out the problem with the backup and IE10 emulation


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've worked with WPA network connections on Windows 8.1 just fine. Not sure why its giving you issues.

You could either wait for a patch or we can keep going on.

I would presume the website I posted did not fix the issue?


----------

